# Coilovers



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

Getting Tien HE coilovers. 
How Hard is it to install myslef?
What tools do I need for installation??
How many hours will be used?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you've never done suspension install, have someone help you.

you'll need metric tools.

a few hours.

why not get JICs?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

doriftoboy said:


> Getting Tien HE coilovers.
> How Hard is it to install myslef?
> What tools do I need for installation??
> How many hours will be used?


Spring compressors. Right before you start taking anything off your car, go rent spring compressors. Regardless of what some crazy people will tell you, you do want them for the disassembly of your old dampers and the installation of your new ones.

Amongst the usual tools, rubber covers for the tips of your vise grips (if you can get thick ones or put two thin ones on top of eachother, you can clamp it down on the strut without scratching it up), an adjustable impact wrench, PB Blaster, and a set of large metric box wrenches will all make the job much easier. If you can, get replacement nuts for the strut top mounts, the lower strut mounting points, and the top of the strut shaft. They're usually corroded to hell/have stretched to hell threads by the time you get around to replacing them, and if you find yourself stuck, you can just break/grind off the old nuts/bolts.

Take the whole day for it though. Guys like Chimmike might only need a few hours, but those of us who are less experienced tend to screw a few things up along the way.


----------

